# Mission Impossible (original series) not on DVD?



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

With all the hype surrounding the new movie, I decided to check out the original series again... only to discover that its nowhere to be found.

Is it actually possible that neither the classic 1966 TV series nor the 1988 series have yet made the transition to DVD?

Anyone know if they are planned?


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

It is available on VHS if you still have access to that technology.

Your mission should you decide to accept it is to gain access to this technolgy order the VHS tapes and watch the entire series in the privacy of your home. If you or any member of your IM viewing force is caught or killed the board will disavow any knowledge of your activities.


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

Good one, Chief


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Has anyone seen the new movie? My son and a bunch of his friends went to see it and consider it one of the biggest wastes of time they ever spent money on.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I generally liked it. But other than the thrill of experiencing the special effects on a big screen, I'd otherwise classify it as a rental and nothing extraordinary. I didn't regret seeing it or think it a waste of time anyway.

FYI, I did discover they are releasing S1 of the original series on DVD later this year.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Danny R said:


> I generally liked it. But other than the thrill of experiencing the special effects on a big screen, I'd otherwise classify it as a rental and nothing extraordinary. I didn't regret seeing it or think it a waste of time anyway.
> 
> FYI, I did discover they are releasing S1 of the original series on DVD later this year.


Wow the "Dan Briggs" missions. I have nots een those ina very long time.


----------



## dishnh (Jun 6, 2004)

September 12!!! is the release date.

Great show!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> It is available on VHS if you still have access to that technology.
> 
> Your mission should you decide to accept it is to gain access to this technolgy order the VHS tapes and watch the entire series in the privacy of your home. If you or any member of your IM viewing force is caught or killed the board will disavow any knowledge of your activities.


The obsolete VHS tapes of this old tv series will self-destruct in 5 seconds...
.
.
.
.
*5*
.
.
.
.
*4*
.
.
.
.
*3*
.
.
.
.
*2*
.
.
.
.
*1*
.
.
.
.
*POOF!*

:flaiming​


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

*The Digital Bits Rumor Mill - Current Posts*


> Our industry sources have checked in with another Paramount report. First, we're now hearing that Mission: Impossible III has tentatively been moved up to street on 9/29. Our sources have also confirmed a bit of information posted by our friends over at TVShowsonDVD.com, specifically that the first season of the classic Mission: Impossible TV series is currently planned to hit stores from The Mountain on 9/12.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

Bogy said:


> Has anyone seen the new movie? My son and a bunch of his friends went to see it and consider it one of the biggest wastes of time they ever spent money on.


If we could just get Peter Graves to star in MI4 I might go see it...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

saw MI3 and thought it was the best of the movies-certainly the best written one and the closest one to the old series (and yes-i wish they would make one like first season episodes)-i'm sorry it's not doing better at the box o\ffice and i heartily recommend you see this one in theatres....speaking of which, there are few hours of tv past or present that equal the quality of that first season of mission:impossible...


----------

